# Bob & Ricks stair jig



## doddy (Feb 24, 2010)

After watching the rws video once or twice! I was wondering if it was a set size for the wedges or does it not matter, ie if I was making a stair jig for 1/2 treads would I make 1/2 wedges and 3/4 wedges for 3/4 treads. Also are the wedges made with the grain?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

I don't know why you would want to use 1/2" stock for any part of the steps but if you did the wedges would need to be 1" thick if you use the same template to make them like the 3/4" stock way, and yes the wedges are made with the grain running the long way like most wedges are made,don't forget you must drive them in to place with a hammer and than drive in one brad nail to lock them in place but not all the way in , note*** pre drill the nail hole in the wedge so you don't split the wedge 

=======



doddy said:


> After watching the rws video once or twice! I was wondering if it was a set size for the wedges or does it not matter, ie if I was making a stair jig for 1/2 treads would I make 1/2 wedges and 3/4 wedges for 3/4 treads. Also are the wedges made with the grain?


----------



## doddy (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks Bob, 1/2" was just an example, it's just that on the video there are no measurements for the wedges, so unless your a stair fitter you would not know. In any case I would do a dry fit and make sure the wedges were big enough to drive in.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Your Welcome Steve

Made your wedges longer and wider than you need them to be you can always cut off what you don't need to use, I make them on the band saw and get a pair in one cut 

========



doddy said:


> Thanks Bob, 1/2" was just an example, it's just that on the video there are no measurements for the wedges, so unless your a stair fitter you would not know. In any case I would do a dry fit and make sure the wedges were big enough to drive in.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Your Welcome Steve
> 
> Made your wedges longer and wider than you need them to be you can always cut off what you don't need to use, I make them on the band saw and get a pair in one cut
> 
> ========


No bandsaw, so most of mine are store bought....but the cut off what you don't use reminds of the bathroom door I can see from my chair where I do the woodworking. I still have a pair sticking out on either side that I need to trim off. 6 years later at that. All the others got cut off right away, don't know why we forgot this set. No one but me notices it I guess, so I am waiting until either my father or father-in-law notices it and says something.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Derek

You can them on the table saw but it's not to safe, they are spec.made wedges not the door frame shim type..(not the case frame type) 

=========



DerekO said:


> No bandsaw, so most of mine are store bought....but the cut off what you don't use reminds of the bathroom door I can see from my chair where I do the woodworking. I still have a pair sticking out on either side that I need to trim off. 6 years later at that. All the others got cut off right away, don't know why we forgot this set. No one but me notices it I guess, so I am waiting until either my father or father-in-law notices it and says something.


----------

